# Posted to 764 Comm Sqn Ottawa



## Clarkey (12 Oct 2008)

Just found out my posting off my SigOp QL3's will be 764 Comm Sqn in Ottawa. Any info on what kind of stuff i'll be into? Typical day? Type of Work?  Thanks.

Clarkey


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2008)

Clarkey said:
			
		

> Just found out my posting off my SigOp QL3's will be 764 Comm Sqn in Ottawa. Any info on what kind of stuff i'll be into? Typical day? Type of Work?  Thanks.
> 
> Clarkey



CF Site for 764 Comms Sqn


----------



## MikeL (12 Oct 2008)

Don't expect anything too exciting from a static unit. You'll most likely end up doing IS, or Message Centre stuff.  Not too sure what other jobs there are at a comm sqn.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Oct 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Don't expect anything too exciting from a static unit. You'll most likely end up doing IS, or Message Centre stuff.  Not too sure what other jobs there are at a comm sqn.



Well, my buddy is the SysOp to the CDS (he's a SigOp) and does all the CDS comm's systems and whatnot...I'd say that is 'pretty exciting' judging from what he's told me about his travels with the previous, and current CDS.


----------



## MikeL (13 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well, my buddy is the SysOp to the CDS (he's a SigOp) and does all the CDS comm's systems and whatnot...I'd say that is 'pretty exciting' judging from what he's told me about his travels with the previous, and current CDS.




Getting into a position like that you'd have to be a senior Signaller, etc  As a brand new Pte no hook in a Comm Sqn you won't get that kinda stuff as you are learning your job, etc. Like anything when you get more time in, courses, etc more positions open up.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Oct 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Getting into a position like that you'd have to be a senior Signaller, etc  As a brand new Pte no hook in a Comm Sqn you won't get that kinda stuff as you are learning your job, etc. Like anything when you get more time in, courses, etc more positions open up.



Well yes and no.  He had just re-enrolled to the Regs after being out for a few years but...true about the no-hooks but its nice for them to see that there is something other than boring jobs to do no?   ;D  You know, keep 'em motivated and all that.


----------



## MikeL (13 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> true about the no-hooks but its nice for them to see that there is something other than boring jobs to do no?   ;D  You know, keep 'em motivated and all that.



haha, true enough


----------

